# ShopFox Super Heavy Duty Mobile Base (D2058A)



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

I picked up the above mentioned base for my Delta Table saw/joiner so I could move it around easier. Required with this is the extension rails to get me to the 36" width I need. I unpacked both today and discovered that the extensions are the same stock size as the corners and thus are not compatible. 

A quick call to the manufacturer told me that the rails were not compatible but they would be happy to make it right. A couple calls from Smitty over at Grizzly in Bellingham showed the problem to be that the model was just updated and the old rails don't work with the new base. When I go back next week I will get a old model base (D2058) and life will be good.

I like what I see of the construction and it appears to be very solid. The castors appear to be cast iron and I am concerned about that on my rough floor but I'll see how it works out when assembled. I can always change the castors later if needed. 

I am impressed with how it is built and REALLY impressed with the customer service both from the manufacturer and Grizzly as both have done what they can to make it right.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I finally had the time to get back out to the shop and get the base assembled and under the saw. This is definitely a heavy duty base. With my heavy saw on it it still rolls around with little effort. It also locks up nice to make a very stable platform.

All in all I am very impressed with the strength and function of this base. Granted, it is a fairly simple thing to get right, but how many simple things have we seen someone screw up?


----------

